# Apple Store Rideau Centre Ottawa



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Spoke to an Apple Sore employee today. He stated that the Rideau centre opens at 5 am for general access to the mall. Doors open at the Apple Store at 7 am. I will be heading down there for about 5:30 am.

Anybody else going to be there? Maybe get a group going so we can save line spots for bathroom breaks:yikes:. I will be heading in from Kanata if anyone needs a ride.


----------



## abc44 (Aug 28, 2008)

MunnyGuy said:


> Spoke to an Apple Sore employee today. He stated that the Rideau centre opens at 5 am for general access to the mall. Doors open at the Apple Store at 7 am. I will be heading down there for about 5:30 am.
> 
> Anybody else going to be there? Maybe get a group going so we can save line spots for bathroom breaks:yikes:. I will be heading in from Kanata if anyone needs a ride.


I'll tell you now that your info is false. The mall is open 24/7. I used to work nearby and would pass through on my way to Mackenzie king bridge at ~ 4 a.m - 5 a.m., and have walked through at 2 and 3 a.m before heading home from a night out. I suggest you go super early, as there tends to be huge lineups for big launches (ipad is all i can recall, but surely there will be a huge line starting from *atleast* midnight.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad I posted then. Now that you mention it the Rideau centre used to be open all hours. So an early am visit may be in order.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Midnight? really? I'd think 5ish am should be plenty early... though I'm not one to wait in line... I got my iPad on launch day over my lunch break at Carbon... in and out in 5 min... (including time spent being interviewed by CTV)... I'm still waiting to find out the exact hardware upgrade policies with Fido... I plan to use my Fido dollars, and renew a contract... but still haven't gotten a good answer if I can do that in store, or online/phone...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just checked online, getting some odd error messages on Fido's my account... looks like they might be updating soon 

Error opening /com/fido/portlets/ecare/myphones/manageagreement/ManageAgreementsController.jpf. 
The source of this error is:


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

abc44 said:


> I'll tell you now that your info is false. The mall is open 24/7. I used to work nearby and would pass through on my way to Mackenzie king bridge at ~ 4 a.m - 5 a.m., and have walked through at 2 and 3 a.m before heading home from a night out. I suggest you go super early, as there tends to be huge lineups for big launches (ipad is all i can recall, but surely there will be a huge line starting from *atleast* midnight.


Thanks for the info. Visiting Ottawa this week and I'm considering going down to pick one up. I can walk there from where I am in 15 mins.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rideau is definitely open 24/7. I remember walking through numerous times around 2am on Friday and Saturday nights when I was in University. We would walk through to catch the bus back home after a night of binge drinking. Oh the good 'ol days!

I think I am going to try my luck at a Rogers location in Barrhaven where I live now. They supposedly open at 10am, so i'm thinking of heading over around 8am.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry guys my first post was infact correct. I was done at the rideau centre today and Mall admin stated:

- Mall is in fact not open 24/7 any longer
- All doors are opening at 5am. 
- Apple Store is opening at 7am as previously posted. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Not really sure why people are lining up?


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Because there is limited stock. If you do not get one from the initial order it could be weeks until the next shipment. No one HAS to line up but some always will.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Over 200 il line. If you are not already here do not bother.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^
Thanks Apple online just started to take orders....3 week wait. I'm heading over to my fav. independent Rogers dealer, they're getting very few in.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG!
It's crazy!
Good luck. 
I hope you will get one.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Any idea on what the stock is like at the Apple store? think they will still have some left around 10 when the line hopefully starts to die down? or do you think they've already allocated all the stock they have to those in line?


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

They gave out a limited number of cards. Big fear now is that at 10am BC comes online and system tends to crash then.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the photos.
Did anyone got theirs already?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I walked by but I kept walking when I saw the line... Have to get to work and pay forthe dam thing somehow  looks like I might be waiting till next week if I'm lucky.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Do they still have any?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

No idea... I'd try giving them a call but would be shocked if I got through to someone.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Got a 32 at my local independent Rogers dealer. They had a grand total of 7 phones. 5x16 and 2x32.
They are a good dealer and they told me that Rogers received a grand total of 4000 phones for all of Canada. I would estimate that Bell and Telus received 2000 each and that the apple store had 2000. Total of 10,000 for all of Canada.

I think Apple is doing a re-design because of the antenna issue. These phones will be scarce for at least a month or longer.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't doubt that Roger's only had 4000... but I'd be more than a little surprised if Bell and Telus had less than Rogers... and I'd be SHOCKED if Apple didn't have more than all of the rest of them combined...


----------

